
Is there a reason for C#'s reuse of the variable in a foreach? - jermaustin1
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8898925/is-there-a-reason-for-cs-reuse-of-the-variable-in-a-foreach
======
gregman1
Paolo Moretti comment:

In C# 5.0, this problem is fixed and you can close over loop variables and get
the results you expect.

